# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  "Squishy" robot fingers aid deep sea exploration, USA

## Airicist

"Squishy" robot fingers aid deep sea exploration

January 20, 2016

Team:

Robert Wood

Kevin Galloway

David Gruber

----------


## Airicist

Squishy Robot Fingers: A Breakthrough for Underwater Science

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> Marine biologists often rely on underwater robotic rovers to gather organisms from deep-water environments, but robotic arms can be clunky and destructive. National Geographic Explorers David Gruber and Robert Wood teamed up to create "squishy fingers": soft, robotic grippers for collecting fragile deep-sea organisms. In this expedition they travel to the northern Red Sea to test the new robotic hands.

----------


## Airicist

Soft Robotic Grippers for Deep-Sea Exploration

Published on Jan 20, 2016




> In this video, two types of soft robotic grippers are shown successfully collecting coral samples at the bottom of the Red Sea. The first gripper features opposing pairs of bending actuators, while the second gripper - inspired by the coiling action of a boa constrictor - can access tight spaces and clutch small and irregular shaped objects. The grippers were developed by Wyss Core Faculty member Robert Wood and Wyss Mechanical Engineer Kevin Galloway in collaboration with researchers from Baruch College, CUNY, and University of Rhode Island.

----------

